# Keyb.-Lay. ändern



## Rock Lobster (21. Jul 2008)

Servus,

gut möglich daß das hier nicht hingehört, aber ich habe kein anderes passendes Subforum gefunden.

Ich benutze Windows und standardmäßig ein deutsches Layout, aber zum Programmieren benutze ich lieber das englische. Daher muß ich jedesmal nach dem Start von Eclipse erst die entsprechende Tastenkombination drücken, um ins englische Layout zu wechseln. Im Grunde keine große Sache, aber mir wäre es lieber, wenn Eclipse automatisch mit englischem Layout gestartet werden könnte.

Unter den Eclipse-Preferences gibt's sowas nicht, daher meine Frage: Gibt's da von Windows aus irgendwie einen Trick, wie man das hinkriegen kann?



PS:
Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'Tastatur-Layout für Eclipse ändern' sein !
Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'Tastatur-Layout ändern' sein !
Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'Keyboard-Layout in Eclipse ändern' sein !
Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht 'Keyb.-Layout ändern' sein !


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2008)

In Windows verwendet man dafür das Eingabegebietsschema.


----------



## Rock Lobster (21. Jul 2008)

Im Eingabegebietsschema kann ich aber nur das Default-Layout wählen bzw. die Shortcuts um von einem zum anderen Layout zu wechseln. Möglichkeiten für einzelne Programme kann ich dort leider keine finden...


----------

